# WOW - what a place



## pasturesnew

Will be visiting in the Spring for sure !...wow

great chill out music too. 

Enjoy !


----------



## timcuk

Looks great... how do you get there?


----------



## pasturesnew

timcuk said:


> Looks great... how do you get there?


Okinawa, by plane...lane:


----------

